
Seattle restaurant jobs have fallen -900 this year vs. +6,200 in rest of state - zackliscio
http://www.aei.org/publication/minimum-wage-effect-seattle-area-restaurant-jobs-have-fallen-900-this-year-vs-6200-food-jobs-in-rest-of-state/
======
sharemywin
So from my calculations the 900 _9.5=81k versus 135,000_ 1.5=202500 workers
took home 2.5 times more than others lost per hour. Also, the overall job
market improved. Sorry, for the people that lost their jobs.

